
Reasons to work from home - technofide
http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=132
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9952559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9952559)

------
vessenes
This just totally bums me out. It's funny and snarky, but truthfully, it's the
opposite of how I want to work and want people around me to work. We have only
one goal: finding an optimal work situation that lets us execute like we want.

If you need a day off, take a day off. If you need to work from home, and it
doesn't hurt the team, work from home. If you need excuses to not come in, you
are in the wrong job, and that's a total bummer, because you could be doing
something you enjoy that has an impact you care about.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
I've been working at home, with other people remotely for 15 years precisely
because that's what I wanted to do. Sure, I go on the occasional trip,
quarterly meeting or interview with a new client but most of the time, I work
the way that I want to and make a good living.

Not doing what you really want to in life is a recipe for frustration.

------
donkeyd
"502 Bad Gateway", the perfect excuse!

~~~
bencxr
thanks for letting us know, we're on it now!

------
ZenoArrow
To whomever created this: You should offer a button to skip to the next excuse
without rating it. I'm interested to see other suggestions, but I don't want
to alter the rating.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I didn't realise there was rating going on at all at first - the number is
quite subtle. I assumed "won't fly" was required to give me another excuse (I
hadn't thought as far as what "hell yeah" would actually do in that case).

------
ceronman

        I need to concentrate and can get work done without the distractions
    

I'm surprised that this one has so many down votes. I use it frequently and
for me is one of the best reasons for WFH.

~~~
DiThi
The post links to that exact quote, so everybody clicks "this won't fly" to
get another quote. OP should have removed "?quoteId=132" from the URL or the
author should have used a system for not changing the URL (e.g. POST,
reloading or AJAX).

~~~
christinang89
thanks for the suggestion :) will definitely look into that!

------
detaro
Matching Show HN from less than 12 h ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9952559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9952559)

------
patatino
Sick, seriously? If I would call my boss and tell him I'm working from home
because I'm sick he would say no you don't.

~~~
jacalata
Your boss is stupid. Does he want you to come in and cough your filthy germs
into the rest of the office, or to take the day off entirely? There are plenty
of states of "sick" where I'm not going to the office (contagious, constant
need for the bathroom, headache exacerbated by fluorescent lights) but could
get most or even all of a regular days work done at home.

~~~
__chrismc
No, his boss isn't stupid, he's exercising the "duty of care" part of being a
decent boss. If you're sick, you should stay home and recover, whether you
think you can be as productive or not (from personal experience of breaking
this rule - you probably won't be).

~~~
jacalata
Meh. From personal experience, taking motor transport makes me throw up if I'm
at all sick, but I'm otherwise usually fine. If my choice is "do nothing, or
spend 90 minutes commuting to and from work" then I'll do nothing. If I can
work from home, I'll pretty much have a normal work day.

------
madcaptenor
Around my office we use "It's Thursday." At some point my boss started working
from home on Thursdays and we pretty much all followed. Although now sometimes
I come in on Thursdays precisely _because_ it's quiet.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Why come to the office if there is no one there?

How is it better than just working from home?

------
scotty79
Is there a similar generator for excuses to call remote worker to office?

~~~
philbarr
"Everything has gone to hell and we're panicking and need to feel like we're
doing something so we're calling all of our remote workers in and wasting lots
of time in the process."

That's the usual reason for me having to go to the office.

~~~
Agathos
"Your deployment notes were kind of long, so we didn't read them."

------
wyc
Would love to see the culture change to require excuses to come in to the
office instead. :)

~~~
ilaksh
Commuting actually is a huge waste of energy and time now that we have the
internet and stuff.

------
kmonad
Dentist appointment, Doctor appointment, Repair guy, I'm more productive --
[repeat] Sorry, but this won't fly.

------
omouse
The rating system is interesting; it looks like the ratings reflect which
excuses are more believable regardless of if they're true or not. Friends
visiting? Too bad, come to work. Family visiting? Stay home, work and take
breaks whenever you need to! My manager is out this week? Too bad, there's
other managers and executives here to supervise you and crack the whip if you
need it. I have to pay my rent? Too bad, but you need to work to make that
rent money. However if your pipes are messed up and you need to wait for the
plumber then it's okay to work from home.

What's more interesting is that the reasons to work from home are isolated
from productivity.

------
feld
Reminds me of the BOFH excuse generator

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl)

------
higherpurpose
I only see "502 Bad Gateway" \- What were the other excuses?

------
codezero
[http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=2](http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=2)

I suppose this is downvoted because it doesn't apply to most people but the
quoteId (I assume is sequential) indicates that this person understands my
suffering.

------
err4nt
Most of these seem like excuses to take a personal/sick day, _not_ value added
by working remotely.

Also, the number of times 'locked in my own bathroom' and 'locked inside my
own house' come up is startling! Whats life like for those people :S

------
christinang89
hi guys, i created this together with @bencxr. thanks for the support! sorry
about the server issues, was not expecting it to blow up when i went to bed :p
no excuses though, its fixed now! happy monday!

------
BillinghamJ
FYI, it's a little confusing initially what you're meant to do with this. I
clicked one of the buttons repeatedly without realising I was essentially
voting.

------
ergest
Wasn't working on my iPad, jumped on the laptop now it's toast. It got
Hackernews-ed/Slashdot-ed before it had a chance to scale.

~~~
jsjohnst
I mean no offense to the author of this, but isn't this type of thing one of
the easiest to scale? There's quotes (easy to cache), voting (also very easy
to cache), what else? I didn't see the original, so wondering what was there
now that made it difficult to scale.

~~~
christinang89
sorry about that! was not expecting the server to blow up when we went to bed
and it was running off a very small instance since it was a fun little
project. no excuses though! we fixed it and it's running now :)

------
tempodox
The best challenge will be filtering out duplicate excuses without requiring
literal equality...

------
erikb
Is it supposed to generate a new one if I click one of the buttons?

------
eyalk100
didn't have the energy to go through the whole thing

